# Vanishing page numbers



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

Lately, I've been unable to see the direct links to the various pages of a thread from the topic lists. Since disabling that feature would _increase_ bandwidth use (I have to load the first page, then link to the one I want to read), it seems unlikely that it is the boards. But it's happened on both my home computer and the ones at Uni. Am I going mad? (Whats the word for not seeing things that are really there? anti-hallucinations?)


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (May 8, 2002)

*I'm not alone!*

I'd only just noticed that myself tonight (or this morning?).  I'd thought mabye it was a new 'feature' of the *Story Hour* thread, as that was the only forum to show up that way, so far at least.

And I think it's still just a hallucination.  I believe it's not just 'seeing what isn't there', I think it's more a "You're not percieving reality as it is."   But of course, having no training in the Psycho-Babble field I can only go with how I 'see' the word.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## reapersaurus (May 8, 2002)

I've seen the same problem today, and both at a machine at work AND at home.

What the heck is up with that?

And unless I'm missing it, you don't get the helpers when you post anymore.
The things that easily put quote tage in aren't there anymore...


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2002)

Odd... I'll check.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 8, 2002)

I wondered if you had switched it off in order to reduce processing on the server - apparently not if you're going to look into it!

Cheers,


----------



## A2Z (May 8, 2002)

I've gotten the same thing. Weird, I just assumed Morrus had turned these things off to streamline the forums. Oh well. I can't wait till we get the upgrade and we can turn everything on.


----------



## Umbran (May 8, 2002)

I'll chime in that I too have seen this phenomenon.  The basic list of threads seems to be missing links to the latter pages of a thread.  Once you are in the thread, though, there are links. I don't find one extra click-and-load page to be too troublesome, so I don't mind it much.


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 8, 2002)

Just chiming in with another report:

The page numbers don't display for me either from the fourm's main page.


----------



## Schmoe (May 8, 2002)

Here here!  I first noticed the problem last night.  Checked again today, and I'm still not seeing numbered links for the pages of a thread on a forum's main page.  It's why I'm here, really...


----------



## Torque (May 9, 2002)

I'm having the same problem.  Also, similarly, it seems to have cut down the number of threads that are shown per page.  I checked my user cp, and it is still set to 40, but 20 are displayed at a time, which means that I have to go through multiple page loads to check everything that has shown up since the last time I've been online.


----------



## Piratecat (May 10, 2002)

I fixed the page numbers. The thread-per-page is down on purpose; it really reduces server load.


----------

